# Australia, New Zealand, Chile - Climber seeking opportunity.



## timberbeast (May 4, 2005)

Greetings from Alaska!
I'm a qualified/experienced climber seeking a working holiday from June-August 2005. I would pay my own R/T ticket.

If things work out, I may even stay for an indeterminate amount of time!

You can check out my web page at:

http://www.geocities.com/treeperfect/timberbeast.htm

I'm looking forward to your response.

Timberbeast


----------



## vharrison2 (May 4, 2005)

Key Largo, Key West????????


----------



## texasnative (May 4, 2005)

I've been looking for a working holiday somewhere in Alaska.


----------



## timberbeast (May 4, 2005)

*Key West*

Maybe interested in Key West, Key Largo. What's the pay like and the cost of living? By the way, I can speak Spanish as well, if needed. I hear the Keys are beautiful.

Please email me at: [email protected]

Timberbeast


----------



## timberbeast (May 4, 2005)

To texasnative,
There is a few tree services in Anchorage that usuallly are looking for talented individuals this time of year. Here is a link to the ANC Yellow Pages: http://www.alaskayellowpages.com/search.byCategoryID/2713.html

If you prefer working in the BIG timber (5-7 feet dia. / over 150 feet tall) in Southeast, you can do a search on "logging" from the Alaska Yellow Pages, which should give you plenty of good leads. The pay is excellent (anywhere from $250-$500/day); be very honest about experience, I've known a few people to come up here only to be told to go back home the same day. Most of the logging sites are at extremely remote locations accessible by small aircraft.

Sincerely,
Timberbeast


----------



## Jim1NZ (May 8, 2005)

hey timberbeast,
I have just sent you an email.
Mate, i think you would cook working in Aussie, but its going into winter there so if your game give it a go! Sounds like you would be fine up big tall Euks!

New Zealand is much cooler but to be honest the pay is crap.
If you are an awesome climber you can get $25 an hour with your truck license. But usually $18. Remember our dollar is way down on the pound and USA dollar as well.

Both country's are defiantly worth a working holiday, like i just had in Aussie. See how it goes in regards to moving here.

Theres always work for a qualified arborist in either of the countries.


----------



## Jim1NZ (May 8, 2005)

I just read your link, impressive.
Looks like you should investigate working in the bush (felling) also.
You get about $20 an hour in New Zealand
If your coming just for the pay... Its probably not worth it.


----------



## Ekka (May 9, 2005)

Hey Jim

So, did you have a good time over here? Good to see on AS again.

Now don't forget, I want to buy one of those ART Rope Guides, send us the blokes details who sells them or alternatively you can buy me one (I'll reimburse you) and mail it over. Send us a private message. I want one.

Timberbeast, you'll love it in NZ and here.


----------



## Jim1NZ (May 10, 2005)

Hey Ekka, Did i have a good time??? Mate it was awesome especially working with you.

Timberbeast, before you make your decision, check out Ekkas beer fridge!!!

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_23261.php


----------



## Ekka (May 10, 2005)

Hey Jim

I bet he wont wanna miss lunch at the pub on a Friday!


----------



## timberbeast (May 12, 2005)

Ekka said:


> Hey Jim
> 
> I bet he wont wanna miss lunch at the pub on a Friday!



You bet, Ekka,

I'll be there....

Timberbeast


----------



## Jim1NZ (May 12, 2005)

haha. Timberbeast, theres more than beer and pool tables at that pub!


----------



## a_lopa (May 12, 2005)

ha gotta love the skimpys


----------



## Jim1NZ (May 12, 2005)

Ruthless


----------

